# panel distance from sink



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't seem to find a code in the nec that states a minimum distance from a sink. Can someone help me out? Thanks


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

goooch said:


> I can't seem to find a code in the nec that states a minimum distance from a sink. Can someone help me out? Thanks


Other than the workspace requirements in 110.26 I don't think you will find anything.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

goooch said:


> I can't seem to find a code in the nec that states a minimum distance from a sink. Can someone help me out? Thanks


Not knowing the location of the sink and what the sink is used for 110.11 may apply.


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for the help guys. i wasnt sure if there was a code about it but felt like there should be. im gonna recommend to the homeowner that we should still keep more of a distance from the sink just for their own safety cause they want it literally right next to the utility sink in the garage.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

goooch said:


> thanks for the help guys. i wasnt sure if there was a code about it but felt like there should be. im gonna recommend to the homeowner that we should still keep more of a distance from the sink just for their own safety cause they want it literally right next to the utility sink in the garage.


 
Right next to the utility sink is ok, as long as there's 30" from the sink to any other obstruction .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree with goooch-- move it from the sink. Nothing non compliant but you don't need water splashing on the cover and rusting it up over time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

goooch said:


> thanks for the help guys. i wasnt sure if there was a code about it but felt like there should be. im gonna recommend to the homeowner that we should still keep more of a distance from the sink just for their own safety cause they want it literally right next to the utility sink in the garage.


So other than the cover rusting, what is the grave danger IYO?
The NEC obviously sees no problem.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't see the cover rusting. I'd bet the same paint is on 3R panels as a Nema 1


----------

